# ISO - Marinated Chicken Thighs Recipes



## giggler (Jun 6, 2015)

Follow up to rolled chicken thighs..

We get Highly Marinated Chicken Thighs on sale at the grocery. or Breasts, your choice.

They are used here in Tx. for fajitas. I love fajitas, but am getting Burned out on them.

Any other Ideas on what to do with these spicy marinated thighs?

I think a mild stuffing or Topping might be nice.

Perhaps a sort of strange Latino/ Italiano ckicken Parmasian!? 

Eric, Austin Tx.


----------



## Zhizara (Jun 6, 2015)

I'd prefer to buy my chicken pieces and marinate them myself.  I'd bet the pre-marinated thighs are too salty.

I like to make teriyake chicken, in fact I'm about to start my marinade this morning.  Super easy and very delicious.

I make a simple marinade of a little lite soy sauce for saltiness and flavor, some crushed pineapple with some of the juice and brown sugar.  You don't need a whole lot and when mixed, add the chicken to the marinade, and turn every once in a while until dinner time.  I bake in the oven at 350° for an hour.

I keep crushed pineapple on hand by buying a can, using some and freezing the rest in a baggie laid flat in the freezer.  It's easy to break off a chunk for a meal.

I have never been satisfied with anything pre-marinated I've bought.


----------



## CraigC (Jun 6, 2015)

We marinate based on the meal. If we are grilling for an Italian meal the marinade will be based on the region of that cuisine. If we are marinading for a Korean meal, same thing applies. I wouldn't use a tequila, lime and chipotle marinade for either of the above cuisines. You are probably limited to the style of cuisine your original marinade reflects. Then again there is always "fusion".


----------



## RPCookin (Jun 6, 2015)

giggler said:


> Follow up to rolled chicken thighs..
> 
> We get Highly Marinated Chicken Thighs on sale at the grocery. or Breasts, your choice.
> 
> ...



Chicken chili or chicken stew?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Jun 6, 2015)

To answer the original question, do a Google search for "recipes using rotisserie chicken" and replace the rotisserie chicken in the recipes with your marinated chicken, after cooking it of course.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 6, 2015)

I also don't buy pre-marinated meats. Marinating them yourself makes them much more versatile. If you don't want to collect a bunch of ingredients for marinades (and I can't imagine why not! ), you can buy marinades for all kinds of cuisines - Thai, Chinese, Japanese, Greek, Turkish, Italian, etc. Then make kebabs and grill them, or make stir-fries and serve over rice, or make skillet dishes with a variety of vegetables and serve over pasta or rice. 

With Mexican flavored chicken, you can also make quesadillas, nachos or taco salads. Mexican crema or sour cream mixed with lime juice, lime zest, chopped cilantro and a pinch of salt and sugar makes a nice sauce for Mexican food.


----------



## taxlady (Jun 6, 2015)

CraigC said:


> We marinate based on the meal. If we are grilling for an Italian meal the marinade will be based on the region of that cuisine. If we are marinading for a Korean meal, same thing applies. I wouldn't use a tequila, lime and chipotle marinade for either of the above cuisines. You are probably limited to the style of cuisine your original marinade reflects. Then again there is always "fusion".


I agree that the marinade should lend the inspiration for the type of food to cook. If it is good for fajitas, then wouldn't most Mexican chicken dishes work?


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 6, 2015)

taxlady said:


> I agree that the marinade should lend the inspiration for the type of food to cook. If it is good for fajitas, then wouldn't most Mexican chicken dishes work?



They would, although there are Mexican dishes that use different types of sauces. Red chile sauces, green chile sauces, tomato sauces, tomatillo sauces and mole sauces are all very different. If you use the same marinade for everything, that would get boring, too, imo. Everything would taste pretty much the same.


----------



## jamesray_g (Aug 17, 2015)

I like to get the legs and thighs and soak them in Italian dressing or in butter and garlic and bake in the oven with tomatoes and onoins or mushroom soup is good as well

Sent from my NXA8QC116 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zhizara (Aug 18, 2015)

I like to marinate thighs or drumsticks in crushed pineapple with juice, brown sugar and lower sodium soy sauce.

In fact, I have a couple of large thighs marinating in this mixture for dinner tonight.


----------

